# Eclipse + ADK installation - Kein Android Projekt



## huckleberry (13. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal in die Android DK reinschnuppern.. Installiert habe ich das Eclipse for Mobile DEvelopers und das Android SDK Tools, wobei ich mit dem SDK Manager die Entsprechenden Sachen ausgewählt und installiertt habe. 

Laut tutorial sollte ich nun in Eclipse "New Android App Project" anklicken können.. allerdings finde ich dies bei Neu... nicht.. 

Weiss jemand von euch was ich vergessen habe?

Ich danke und grüße 
Huck


----------



## tuttle64 (13. Nov 2012)

huckleberry hat gesagt.:


> Weiss jemand von euch was ich vergessen habe?



Unter Windows-> Preferences und Android muss unter SDK Location das Verzeichnis eingetragen sein, wo das SDK liegt. Dann sollte mit File -> New -> Project ... auch Android erscheinen.


----------



## huckleberry (13. Nov 2012)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> Unter Windows-> Preferences und Android..



Preferences == Systemeinstellungen? Auf jeden Fall ist da kein Icon Android ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Nov 2012)

huckleberry hat gesagt.:


> Preferences == Systemeinstellungen



Falls du die Systemeinstellungen von Microsoft Windows meinst -> nope. Unter eclipse die Einstellungen vornehmen, die Tuttle64 beschrieben hat.


----------

